# Product Review - Veet for Men



## Burl Source (Oct 14, 2014)

This is a hair removal product being sold on Amazon. Veet for Men
Be sure to scroll down and reed the review by A. Chappell.
Be sure you aren't eating or drinking anything or it will end up all over your computer.


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 14, 2014)

Omg, almost wet my pants. I was about to forward this to a friend but remembered he had high blood pressure. Not safe. Laughed so hard , I nearly passed out.


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 14, 2014)

The description of the sprout and the wife brought tears from the laughter.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 14, 2014)

***** Classic! :rofl2:


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 14, 2014)

I can see it now, on my next trip to the market: "Security to produce, stat! Man having hysterics in front of brussel sprout display!"


----------



## Vesteroid (Oct 14, 2014)

Uh, yes


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 14, 2014)

Sugar free gummy bears get similarly funny reviews


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 15, 2014)

That "*A warning from across the pond...*" review seems too well written to be true. Funny as he!! story, but I've read hundreds of reviews and the average joe doesn't write this well.


----------



## apathetic (Oct 15, 2014)

That was a good one


----------



## banjo1071 (Oct 15, 2014)

i liked the part with the" gay snowman" the most...


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 17, 2014)

laughed so hard came to tears:laugh::rofl2::cry:


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 17, 2014)

This is a classic case of awesome product reviews on Amazon, been floating around for at least a year that I know of. 



99Limited said:


> That "*A warning from across the pond...*" review seems too well written to be true. Funny as he!! story, but I've read hundreds of reviews and the average joe doesn't write this well.



No, it's definitely a work of fiction...there is a whole subculture of doing this kind of product review, esp on Amazon.

I can't find it right now, but there was a really good review about selling a child into slavery to afford a $39,000 85" 4k UltraHDTV. It went on about getting to visit the child at the factory where they work now..up to 10 minutes, 2X during the 12-hour shift....and on and on. If I can find it later, I'll re-post with the link.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 17, 2014)

Reminiscent of the chili judging contest write up.
http://www.texashumor.com/explici.html


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 18, 2014)

Even if it is fiction, I laughed more than I have in a long time.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 18, 2014)

Burl Source said:


> Even if it is fiction, I laughed more than I have in a long time.



You mean you don't think that actually happened? Jeez, next you'll be telling me the Forum letters in Penthouse are fake. Not that I've actually read any of them, but I heard...:O


----------

